# What diet you all recommend for my first test cycle?



## orion (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm gonna start my first test only 12 week cycle with pct and all the other stuff of course.I was wondering how should my diet be to gain as much muscle and low fat as I possibly can.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 7, 2013)

orion said:


> I'm gonna start my first test only 12 week cycle with pct and all the other stuff of course.I was wondering how should my diet be to gain as much muscle and low fat as I possibly can.



If you'd like, we can make this an all encompassing thread where your cycle will be reviewed as well as the diet.  For diet help we need some info about you.  You should look up how to calculate your BMR and TDEE so you'll know how much to eat total. Then work on what the breakdown of that is. 

Personally I have great success growing with minimal fat gain on a carb cycle diet. 3 high days, 3 moderate days and 1 low day.

Welcome to UGBodybuilding Orion


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 7, 2013)

Like POB said, post your cycle & PCT with durations & dosages, your stats (height, weight, %bf), what your diet & training regimen has been over the past 12 months and what were the results. The more info the better.. and welcome to UG


----------



## orion (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm 5'6 and 150 pounds 17 percent body fat been weight lifting a little over 2 years.I looked upped the bmr don't know if I did it right but it says metabolic rate 1584 expenditure 2455 calories.The cycle am thinking of running is test 500 split in 2 injections a week exemestane 12.5 every day for like 12 weeks and hcg 1000 iu everyday 10 days before pct.And for pct clomid 50mg 4 weeks nolvadex 20mg 4 weeks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 7, 2013)

orion said:


> I'm 5'6 and 150 pounds 17 percent body fat been weight lifting a little over 2 years.I looked upped the bmr don't know if I did it right but it says metabolic rate 1584 expenditure 2455 calories.The cycle am thinking of running is test 500 split in 2 injections a week exemestane 12.5 every day for like 12 weeks and hcg 1000 iu everyday 10 days before pct.And for pct clomid 50mg 4 weeks nolvadex 20mg 4 weeks.



Take it from someone who started before they should have... Put it off. Let us get your diet squared away. You really are not in a position to cycle yet.  Don't take this as an insult. We're not selling you a product here. But you have the ability to make a lot more gains without the drugs.


----------



## NeverSpeak (Oct 7, 2013)

POB speaks the words of wisdom. Granted a lot of us started before they should have but diet is key and you have more time than you think to get it straight.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 7, 2013)

I would work on lowering your bodyfat as well. Being that you've never cycled it would be in your better interest to start with a bodyfat percentage of around 10-11 % why? Because the higher the bodyfat, the more potential for sides. Start off on the right foot bro.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh and welcome to the underground. We appreciate you being here.


----------



## orion (Oct 7, 2013)

lol I'm not young am 30 years old have a small frame too.But I understand what you are saying before I seriously started weight lifting I was doing mostly cardio like running and biking endurance type stuff but decided to start bulking and weight lifting.Thing is when I eat a whole lot I gain fat since you gain fat faster than muscle it would take too much time staying natural when my new goal is too not look natural lol Thank you for the concern though.And my diet right now has been eat everything lol


----------



## orion (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh and by the way thank you all for welcoming me!


----------



## orion (Oct 7, 2013)

That makes sense thanks 





Seeker said:


> I would work on lowering your bodyfat as well. Being that you've never cycled it would be in your better interest to start with a bodyfat percentage of around 10-11 % why? Because the higher the bodyfat, the more potential for sides. Start off on the right foot bro.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 8, 2013)

Welcome aboard, Mate! 

You might consider some carb cycling to reduce your bodyfat. Spongy is the resident Guru if you'd like a customized plan, else you're off to a good start with your BMR & now need to fill it in with your targeted daily macros. What's your diet like today as per protein / carbs / fat?


----------



## Spongy (Oct 8, 2013)

Welcome to UG bro!


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 8, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Take it from someone who started before they should have... Put it off. Let us get your diet squared away. You really are not in a position to cycle yet.  Don't take this as an insult. We're not selling you a product here. But you have the ability to make a lot more gains without the drugs.



Listen to my big brother 

I am 5'6...I gained 90+lbs before I ever pinned or ran legit oral gear

I know the boat, listen to these brothers


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2013)

try to come into the cycle already in top shape.The results will be alot better then coming in fat


----------



## orion (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks all for the info


----------



## orion (Oct 8, 2013)

I was eating 160g protein not sure the amount of carbs and fat but lots.I was on a bulking diet but now since am learning that I should get low bodyfat cause you get less sides on a cycle guess am gonna have to start eating less carbs.





NbleSavage said:


> Welcome aboard, Mate!
> 
> You might consider some carb cycling to reduce your bodyfat. Spongy is the resident Guru if you'd like a customized plan, else you're off to a good start with your BMR & now need to fill it in with your targeted daily macros. What's your diet like today as per protein / carbs / fat?


----------



## Seeker (Oct 8, 2013)

orion said:


> I was eating 160g protein not sure the amount of carbs and fat but lots.I was on a bulking diet but now since am learning that I should get low bodyfat cause you get less sides on a cycle guess am gonna have to start eating less carbs.



Orion,

2 things. 

1) i didn't say you won't get any sides with low body fat. There is always that possibility.. I said with higher body fat the potential for sides are greater.

2) Brother Bundy makes a great point.


----------



## orion (Oct 8, 2013)

Kay I will do that thanks





Brother Bundy said:


> try to come into the cycle already in top shape.The results will be alot better then coming in fat


----------



## orion (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes I am aware that there is always a risk am not taking this lightly thats why am here asking questions.And I will get in top shape before I start.





Seeker said:


> Orion,
> 
> 2 things.
> 
> ...


----------

